# 32oz. Will G. Keck Inc. Big Stick Beverages



## jskirk (Jun 12, 2010)

This is the third bottle I Picked up to day and will also try on EBAY.  It is a 32 oz. embossed Will G. Keck Inc., Big Stick  Beverages,  Kecksburg PA. It has  I4234 right below the bat on the name side, which I think it means it was made in either 42 or 34.  I will also show the bottom embossing and would like some help on this makers mark.  If any one is interested in this one Please PM me.............Thanks for any info   Jay


----------



## jskirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Other side Pic


----------



## jskirk (Jun 12, 2010)

another Pic


----------



## jskirk (Jun 12, 2010)

bottom Pic


----------



## jskirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Is this a rare bottle, I cant find it talked about any where except for a sale on worhtpoint in 06 but I dont subscribe so I cant get anymore info.Thanks  jay


----------



## jskirk (Jun 13, 2010)

is this just a junk bottle?


----------



## jskirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Does anyone else have one of these,  Are they common?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 13, 2010)

Brian Wade's Deco Soda Bottles book mentions big stick bottles; however, it doesn't mention a 32oz the 6 1/2 oz bottles are listed as being worth $15.


----------



## jskirk (Jun 13, 2010)

I need to get a book, Thanks for the reply, I will probably end up keeping this one because I now have four Deco bottles and they are cool


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 13, 2010)

jskirk ~

 The bottle maker's symbol on the bottom (G in a box) appears to be a Glenshaw Glass Co. mark. Take a close look at the lip (use magnafying glass if necessary) and see if it has a small letter embossed there. And then compare it to the list below for the corresponding date. Please let us know what you find.

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## jskirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey 
 Bob  Thanks you were right, there is a small o on the lip which mean it dates to 1943......I am not sure what the 27 means then.... Thanks for the info......... so would this be worth anything?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Brian Wade's Deco Soda Bottles book mentions big stick bottles; however, it doesn't mention a 32oz the 6 1/2 oz bottles are listed as being worth $15.


 
 jskirk ~

 I play a little "Texas Hold'em" from time to time , and am "all in" with my chips on morb's reply. Plus it was morb who first put me on to the Glenshaw list. (Which I had all along in my book, but didn't realize it). I'm glad I could be of help. Keep your eyes peeled for the 6 1/2 oz that morb mentioned. I can't speak for anyone but myself, put I prefer the 6 thru 12 oz bottles to collect, and have very few of the 28 & 32 oz ones. Although your bottle is definitely cool and a "keeper."

 SPB


----------

